# Brambleberry



## Guest

Of course since I am on the West Coast, 

BrambleBerry is my favorite!


www.brambleberry.com 


Mission Peak Soaps


www.missionpeaksoap.com


----------



## gingerbellsgifts

I like thier selection but I am kinda not thrilled with thier customer service.  
I orderd some things that they had in stock on the 22nd it took 9 days for them to pack the order.  It's now the 4th and I just checked with fed -ex and it isn't going to be here till the 7th at the earlest.  I can understand it taking a few days to pack and it's the holiday season and all but 9 days without notice is way to long.
I have an on line shop as well and if my customers had to wait this long they would not be happy with me nor would they shop with me again..  I don't like to complain  but gosh I will know if I order from them again make sure I don't need the stuff anytime soon.. :cry:


----------



## Tabitha

I have now had 2  (out of 2) unpleasant experiences with them.


----------



## Guest

Im sorry to hear that.. My stuff usually goes out the same day or the next.. I get my orders from them quicker than some here in the bay area.


----------



## Derekl1963

gingerbellsgifts said:
			
		

> I like thier selection but I am kinda not thrilled with thier customer service.
> I orderd some things that they had in stock on the 22nd it took 9 days for them to pack the order.  It's now the 4th and I just checked with fed -ex and it isn't going to be here till the 7th at the earlest.  I can understand it taking a few days to pack and it's the holiday season and all but 9 days without notice is way to long.



I had the same experience - but when I called them, they told me they had been shut down over the holidays.

Not that they noted the shutdown on their webpage.


----------



## Soapmaker Man

I just got in a few days ago about 8 pounds of FO's from Natures Garden in Ohio.  Wonderful service, fast shippers and fair shipping rates.  I had a 10% off coupon and they were running a 5% off UPS shipping.  I got the order within 5 business days after ordering.  Nice supplier.  This was the first time ordering from them upon another soapers recommendation and was very impressed!

Paul... :wink:


----------



## Flynn

DELETED


----------



## gingerbellsgifts

I ordered my stuff  3 weeks ago because I knew I had this weekend free for making a few batches.  So much for planning ahead.lol  I can't do what I need to without the suplies I am waiting for.
Oh well I have plenty of other things I can do for my shop this weekend. Even tho I am disappointed I understand things can happen.
When my molds get her I am gonna be on happy soaping fool...


----------



## itsmeroro

Tabitha said:
			
		

> (original post deleted)
> 
> Evereyone deserves a second chance. I have now had 2  unpleasant experiences with them.



I placed my very first order with them a few months ago - several hundred dollars in very nice butters and oils, and the shippment was dropped inside our locked gates by FedEx (which is never done) - WITH MY DOGS - hence there is no product left, just shards of cardboard, and two fat and very pleased doggies who tell me "we got it, mom!"...  I called immediately and was told (over a week later) that I could re-order (at my expense) and the product would not be replaced, and it was my fault... I did notice it was coming by FedEx, but thought I would need to sign for it, or at least it would be placed in the secure basket on the fence - where it always is ...  I was also told that I could call FedEx and complain!

I am NOT impressed and will NOT order again - there are other companies out there who actually want the business and care about their customers.

JME  roro


----------



## gingerbellsgifts

wow Rachelle I am surprised your dogs didn't get sick.  That is a bummer experiance for sure.
I sure hope my order gets here today.  I have 25lbs of oatmeal soap I can hardly wait to rebatch and another 20 lbs of goat and olive soap being made and on it's way for me to rebatch.
I am excited about seeing my curing racks full of drying soaps.  Yumo..
Ginger
http://gingerbellsgifts.etsy.com
http://gingerbellsgifts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tabitha

I am *still* waiting for the items I ordered on Dec 15th. I needed them for a special sales event taking place today.


----------



## gingerbellsgifts

That's a drag Tabitha.  Well I have good news and bad news about my order.
Good news is it finally got here this morning .  Bad news is one of the bottles of colorent{blue} the color I need most for mixing came open in the box during shipment and everything I ordered is the prettest shade of blue and I have very very little left in the bottle to work with.  I wish it would have been the yellow that came open I need much less of it.  Oh well. :?
At least I will finally be able to get some oatmeal soap made today...


----------



## itsmeroro

gingerbellsgifts said:
			
		

> wow Rachelle I am surprised your dogs didn't get sick.  That is a bummer experiance for sure.
> I sure hope my order gets here today.  I have 25lbs of oatmeal soap I can hardly wait to rebatch and another 20 lbs of goat and olive soap being made and on it's way for me to rebatch.
> I am excited about seeing my curing racks full of drying soaps.  Yumo..
> Ginger
> http://gingerbellsgifts.etsy.com
> http://gingerbellsgifts.blogspot.com/



Hi Ginger - Well, the older one "Miller", I dont think did the eating, he seemed fine - but the Aussie "Maverick", seemed to have a tummy ache - which "passed" just fine with close watching...

I put on all of my boxes now - "Please don't drop boxes inside the gate - dogs eat boxes!" - lol - lesson learned!  

  roro


----------



## Tabitha

Got my box today.


----------



## bevvy

*Me to*

Hi Guys
I live in Australia and have heard nothing but good things about Brambleberry.  Until I placed an order with them.  They have cool things that we don't sell here.  
I am still waiting, waiting, waiting, for my order.  I have been burnt before buying over the internet so I don't purchase anything that I need urgently.


----------



## Becky

Hi Bevvy.

Did you know that you can get BrambleBerry FO's from Aussie Soap Supplies?


----------



## pepperi27

I do love bb because of its selection and price but they do take a long time to ship.


----------



## bevvy

Hi Becky
Yes.  I ordered from them also, but BB have some different stock that I couldn't find here.  Where in QLD are you???


Pepperi 27.
I love your Etsy Page.  Great looking soap.


----------



## Lane

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I do love bb because of its selection and price but they do take a long time to ship.


 Agrees. It always takes exactly one week. But I am finding this is usual for most Companies and that it has more to do with the shipping CO.... I made my first order from WSP January 10th!! And my order has been sitting on a truck since the 18th. Just sitting there!! I know it isn't WSP fault (although it still would have taken a week to get here) But MAN ALIVE!! I want my stuff!! It's the 21 and I'm sad...

I ordered from Peaks and WOW! Got my shipment in like four days!! Same with Certified Lye...


----------



## pepperi27

bevvy said:
			
		

> Hi Becky
> Yes.  I ordered from them also, but BB have some different stock that I couldn't find here.  Where in QLD are you???
> 
> 
> Pepperi 27.
> I love your Etsy Page.  Great looking soap.



Aww ty bevvy!


----------



## pepperi27

Lane said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love bb because of its selection and price but they do take a long time to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Agrees. It always takes exactly one week. But I am finding this is usual for most Companies and that it has more to do with the shipping CO.... I made my first order from WSP January 10th!! And my order has been sitting on a truck since the 18th. Just sitting there!! I know it isn't WSP fault (although it still would have taken a week to get here) But MAN ALIVE!! I want my stuff!! It's the 21 and I'm sad...
> 
> I ordered from Peaks and WOW! Got my shipment in like four days!! Same with Certified Lye...
Click to expand...


Yes peaks is quick but wsp is super quick for me! LOL Another quick place is aromahaven! I mean I swear they ship next day no matter what time you order? LOL


----------



## Becky

bevvy said:
			
		

> Hi Becky
> Yes.  I ordered from them also, but BB have some different stock that I couldn't find here.  Where in QLD are you???



Charters Towers. Where are you located?


----------



## NEASoapWorks

*Fragrance Order*

I'm about to establish my FO selection. I think I'm going to start with Sweet Cakes, just because I do NOT wanna wait forever to get my stuff. I will DEFINATELY order from Brambleberry, because they're an established company, with a wonderful selection of FO's.

But, right now, I'm too excited to have to wait too many days for the UPS man. Sweet Cakes is in Minnesota.


----------



## Lane

*Re: Fragrance Order*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> I do NOT wanna wait forever to get my stuff. I will DEFINATELY order from Brambleberry, because they're an established company, with a wonderful selection of FO's.


When I lived in Iowa, I would place and order on Wednesday and I would get it either Tuesday or Wednesday the next week. It was ALWAYS six to seven days, never less, never more...I always went with the FedEx shipping because it was the cheapest.


----------



## delynn

*M and P goats milk base*

I ordered their goats milk base soap, I had same problem they don;t inform you when shipped I had to email them to find out. Cajun automaticley emails you. And soap is not as pure as Glorybee I think I like theirs better even though a little more expensive delynn


----------



## Lane

*Re: M and P goats milk base*



			
				delynn said:
			
		

> I ordered their goats milk base soap, I had same problem they don;t inform you when shipped I had to email them to find out. Cajun automaticley emails you. And soap is not as pure as Glorybee I think I like theirs better even though a little more expensive delynn


 They send you an invoice with tracking numbers on it via E-mail. For some reason, it always goes to my junk folder. I thought I wasn't getting shippment confirmations and I looked in my junk folder and I had like 5 of them


----------



## delynn

Maybe that is what happened I have to ck. my spam file more often.delynn


----------



## mandolyn

I have mixed feelings about B&B. I love their products, but almost every order has something wrong. The first order .5 oz of a 1 oz bottle of oatmeal milk & honey FO leaked all over the bottom of the box.

The 3rd order was missing an item, so I called & they shipped it right away, but it was a mold I needed asap.

In about my 4th order .5 oz of 1 oz of blue liquid dye had leaked all over everthing in my order. THAT sucked!!!!

 :cry:


----------



## delynn

*on b&b*

I now use Peck for my soap. It is good and they send with in a couple of days. I also use Fragrence and Flavors for some oils. they charge alot less for poastage. Delynn


----------



## zajanatural

I have never used Brambleberry but I do use WSP a lot (since they are 20 minutes down the street from me.)  I also use NG, Southern Soapers and Day Star a lot. All of them are very quick.


----------



## eargirly

I am new to the whole process of this and had about 200 dollars worth of stuff in my cart and decided to check reviews.  These posts kind of make me wonder, but if I go to some of the other sources listed like Peaks and WSP, I can't find any 'sample' packs.  Does anyone know of a site that offers these?  It seems like the way to go until I find out what I really like, but now I feel 'iffy' about it since some have had bad experiences.  

Maybe I should just order a few things from here and see how it goes?  sigh....Now I am torn.  Maybe I am missing something about Peaks.  All I see is a lot of candle making things?  Do I have the wrong site?  help!


----------



## carebear

Peak is primarily a candle supplier.  Or rather WAS, now they seem to do a brisk B&B/soap business too.

peakcandle.com

I use a lot of their FOs in soap and love them.  It's great that so many are suitable for soap AND candles - helps with inventory and such


----------



## carebear

*Re: on b&b*



			
				delynn said:
			
		

> I now use Peck for my soap. It is good and they send with in a couple of days. I also use Fragrence and Flavors for some oils. they charge alot less for poastage. Delynn


What is Peck.  Or did you mean Peak?


----------



## brambleberry

I'm sorry that some of you have had negative experiences with turnaround for our company. Part of that is that we're in Washington state so it's a full 7 to 9 days in transit from us to some place in the country and part of that (looking at the dates from 2007 with some of the posts) is just the time of year. Bramble Berry closes for around 6 to 10 days for Christmas and inventory. It is posted on our web site when that takes place. When we re-open, we process orders on a first come/first serve basis but catching up from that week makes for a somewhat slow beginning part to January.

Other than that time of year, typically 96% of normal orders (international orders, PayPal, and lye waiver orders require extra attention so get pulled out of line) ship out the next business day after they are ordered. 

I'm sorry about the blue bottle explosion (that's never fun) and I'm sorry about the dog eating package experience. We did try to file a claim with Fed Ex on your behalf but they turned it down. We are happy to ship UPS or USPS if customers prefer those options.

I'm really disheartened to read the notes here. We ship out around 200 packages per day and if even 1% of them have damages or mistakes, that's 2 customers per day that may have a negative experience. We are working very hard to make number lower and in fact, the staff goal for this quarter revolves around accuracy and turnaround time. Each and every package we sent out is important to us, we take it very seriously and always want everyone to have a positive experience.

I'm sorry that so many of you on this thread did not. Feel free to call me any time to talk about any of your concerns or questions or suggestions for improvement: 360.734.8278

Anne-Marie
www.brambleberry.com
blog: www.soapqueen.com


----------



## pepperi27

Everyone from time to time is going to have an unpleasant experience with a supplier thats just how it goes. I have ordered from brambleberry several times and never had a bad experience with you them. Actually I haven't had a bad experience with any supplier except in cases of distance. I've shipped an order out to a customer and put the wrong item in the bag. As soon as I realized I resent the correct item and told the customer to keep the wrong item and free samples anyway. This happens plain and simple. I would like to think that before anyone places orders they do some research as far as distance and selection of what you want. I do not always go by everyone's suggestion because I know everyone's experience will be different.


----------



## candice19

*So far, very disappointed*

As a new soaper, Brambleberry was one of the first places I stumbled upon while searching for suppliers.  I'd like to post my experience and get some feedback from Brambleberry "regulars" just to see if this is normal, and I hope that's OK.

So far, I've placed 2 orders, and have less than positive experiences.

Before I placed my first order, I called a few times to ask about the company and practices.  They have nice people.  I was told that I'd receive a $10 off $60 coupon with my first order, and a free FO sample with every order.

First order.  I made a zip code error, called immediately and got VM.  I call next day and they said they'd take care of it.  FedEx called me 5 times, I called BB to fix it again, etc.  It's like it was never taken care of.  The day it arrives, I come home to an entire first floor smelling like (a really fabulous) Cherry Almond.  The bottle leaked in shipping. To their credit, they did ship immediately.  Coupon was not included, but was told I could write a note next time with my order.

Second order.  I need a mold DESPERATELY for this upcoming Saturday. Potential long-term large quantity customer.  After I called about coupon, they applied it.  Order was supposed to be here this past Tuesday.  I track it, and FedEx "cannot locate recipient." The wrong zip code was entered (even though my sales receipt, my account etc reads the correct one). They fix it, and then it will arrive Wednesday.  Arrives with tape cut/ripped along middle length - with NO MOLD even though I was charged.  No sample FO, either.  They called back today.  I ask if they can overnight, they say they sold out and would refund my money.  "Policy" is to leave it out if they are depleted, but I can "request" to be told of such things in the future.  Unless I can beg my potential customers to extend the "prototypes" requests, I'll have lost out completely.  I'm so mad and disappointed.

Is this normal?  Do BB regulars experiences these types of things all time??  I'm trying to figure out if I need to find other suppliers.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tabitha

I am not a BB regular. I have ordered maybe 1/2 dozen times from them & had very good service each time & above & beyond twice when I had a special requests.


----------



## Tabitha

> "Policy" is to leave it out if they are depleted, but I can "request" to be told of such things in the future.



Ugg- a pet peave of mine is to NOT be informed an item I have ordered is out of stock.

I have had that exact thing happen to me 2x, not w/ BB. Can't remember w/ who.

I needed product X so I ordered it & few other things I did not need but since I was ordering I sampled a few others. I got the *few other things* but not the item I needed.SO upsetting when that happens!


----------



## AshleyR

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I am not a BB regular. I have ordered maybe 1/2 dozen times from them & had very good service each time & above & beyond twice when I had a special requests.



You said on the first page of this thread that you had two unpleasant experiences with them.  :wink:


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps

Who talking bad about my favorite company in the whole wide world :shock: 

I love love love love Brambleberry! I have never ever had a problem with them, the most reliable supplier I ever had.. and that includes the supplier I have here locally. 

I love getting my little sample gift, for some reason I tend to look for it first.. almost like finding a price inside of a cracker jack box :wink: 

Im sorry some of you have bad experiences with the company, but I can assure you ... they are a great company!


----------



## Tabitha

> Tabitha wrote:
> I am not a BB regular. I have ordered maybe 1/2 dozen times from them & had very good service each time & above & beyond twice when I had a special requests.
> 
> 
> You said on the first page of this thread that you had two unpleasant experiences with them.



LOL! You are right, I did, a couple years ago order 2x & was not pleased. I had even forgotten why I wasn't pleased. I gave them another chance (cause they had something I realy wanted & couldn't get anywhere else) & have ordered from them 1/2 dozen times in the last years or so & have had no complaints since.


----------



## AshleyR

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Tabitha wrote:
> I am not a BB regular. I have ordered maybe 1/2 dozen times from them & had very good service each time & above & beyond twice when I had a special requests.
> 
> 
> You said on the first page of this thread that you had two unpleasant experiences with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! You are right, I did, many years ago order 2x & was not pleased. I had even forgotten why I wasn't pleased. I gave them another chance (cause they had something I realy wanted & couldn't get anywhere else) & have ordered from them 1/2 dozen times in the last years or so & have had no complaints since.
Click to expand...


Hehe! Thanks for clearing that up!  I have ordered from them before, but cancelled my order because it took way too long. I would consider ordering from them again... maybe.


----------



## candice19

It's interesting to see people with only great experiences and then the ones with only bad experiences lol.  I figure maybe I'll give them another shot.

I really sound pathetic when I say this... the free sample really matters to me!  It's the perfect way of knowing if I should buy it in the future.


----------



## I love soap!

*Yep*

Love Brambleberry!


----------



## Vinca Leaf

I, too, love Brambleberry.  I have always gotten exactly what I've ordered, the "freebie" and while shipping takes a few days, my goodness...this stuff has to travel all the way from Washington to North Carolina!!! :shock:

Not to mention the fact that I have ordered waaaaaay too many FO's to be fresh-out anytime soon while I wait on a new order!


----------



## Norai

Sent in an order last night, didn't have trouble with the first one - all my liquid bottles had electrical tape wrapped around them so that they wouldn't leak in the box. 

Their site is much easier to navigate than Snowdrift's though, for what that's worth.  :shock: 

Those who don't like BB, where do you get your materials?


----------



## candice19

Just wanted to give an update.  They said they'd refund my credit card.  Waited a week, nothing, so I called.  Said they refunded on the 12th.  As of today, still nothing.  I called my credit card company, and they said there is no such pending refund.  :x 

I think I'll write a letter to Anne Marie.  I feel this is ridiculous 

On a note with the electrical tape... I like the idea, but I notice when I remove the tape (regardless of where I get it), there sometimes is still leakage, but it's confined to the tape lol.

Other places I've ordered from so far: Southern Soapers, and WSP.  Both got everything correct, and FAST.


----------



## Mandarin

Just noticed this thread...

I purchase from Brambleberry just a few times per year.  There are 6 scents that I must have.  I have never had any reason to deal with their customer service.  I do think that they have very slow shipping.  I deal with 2 other west coast suppliers and my items always arrive very quickly.  

On another note, I really like the generous samples that they give out.  It is nice that they do it.  I have ordered from several companies and have never received a single free thing in years of business with them.


----------



## AshleyR

Mandarin said:
			
		

> On another note, I really like the generous samples that they give out.  It is nice that they do it.  I have ordered from several companies and have never received a single free thing in years of business with them.



I really don't have much experience ordering from BB at all, but this thing kinda struck a cord with me. I find a lot of suppliers do this... they throw in "free goodies" to make up for everything else that is lacking in their business. I'm not just talking about BB here, but when I read this it just reminded me how many times companies have done that to me. I guess they really don't have to send anything at all, but trying to make up for constant mistakes by "bribing" with free things ticks me off! (Sorry, rant over.   )


----------



## Lindy

I like free stuff.... :shock:  I prefer it when no one has messed up but I always like free....


----------



## Vinca Leaf

AshleyR said:
			
		

> Mandarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I really like the generous samples that they give out.  It is nice that they do it.  I have ordered from several companies and have never received a single free thing in years of business with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have much experience ordering from BB at all, but this thing kinda struck a cord with me. I find a lot of suppliers do this... they throw in "free goodies" to make up for everything else that is lacking in their business. I'm not just talking about BB here, but when I read this it just reminded me how many times companies have done that to me. I guess they really don't have to send anything at all, but trying to make up for constant mistakes by "bribing" with free things ticks me off! (Sorry, rant over.   )
Click to expand...


Yeah, that would tick me off if it was a bribe "sorry we suck" kinda thing.  That hasn't been my experience with Brambleberry though...more on the other end.  Like great products, packed nicely, everything looks good....AAAAAND a freebie?  How'd I get so lucky?"


----------



## absintheherbs

I have to say my shopping experience with Bramble Berry was good, I just don't like their no return policy on many items.  Well, and their site could be a little clearer about what products are synthetic, and perhaps state on each product page if it can not be returned.  

I messed up and ordered a bunch of fragrance oils along with soap making supplies on my first order with them.  Being new to soap making, I wrongly assumed fragrance oils were like the fragrance oils I make for my other products... essential oils in a carrier oil.  Oops!

I emailed them to comment on their no return policy and mentioned that I will stick with Mountain Rose Herbs for all my supplies since they do have a 60 return policy, no questions asked.  BB's reply was they don't accept returns because they would never resell something that was opened by another customer.  Ummm... companies that accept returns that have been opened just throw them away and take the loss to keep their customer happy and coming back.  So I won't be going back to Bramble Berry just for that reason.

I'll stick with Mountain Rose Herbs since I do 100% natural with my products anyhow. Altho I do wish essential oils weren't as expensive as they are!


----------



## Raksava*

im lucky enough to be able to buy from BBs retail store, since i live only an hour or so away and have to drive through to visit my mom.

there are two things i dont like about BB, and they are- 1) ive been buying alot of their smallest size FOs, just to try out new ones, and when looking through their selection you really have to find the fullest bottles. ive seen some that are missing what looks to be a quarter to half an oz almost!

2) i will check their site for availability, and items will be in stock, but when i get there to buy them in person, they cant find them! its a bit disappointing but not the end of the world. and if i know in advance if im passing through town, i can call ahead and get them to box up what i want to buy. 

like i said, ive never dealt with them over the phone or internet, but in person their staff is SUPER knowledgable and friendly. my first time in there i was there for almost 2 hours just chatting up the girl working the counter, asking all the questions i could think of =] i will most likely continue to shop from them as i prefer to support local businesses and they have some great items i havent found anywhere else!

(but i do still buy from other online vendors as BB doesnt have EVERYthing)


----------



## OuachitaRiverSoapCo

*New BrambleBerry Customer*

I ordered for the first time from BrambleBerry last week. I LOVE AnneMarie's SoapQueen Blog and video tutorials, and their prices are lower than the place I ordered from before. However, I did order a week ago (same day I place several orders from different internet companies)  and I have received all of my orders from that day, EXCEPT brambleberry.  According to fedex, my package arrived at the Portland, OR fedex center and has been there for the past 4 + days!!!  Perhaps the problem isnt with brambleberry at all on everyone's delayed shipping.  It looks as though FedEx has a problem if they are keeping packages for over 4 days at one location. just saying...


----------



## Raksava*

yeah, both fedex and ups do that same thing...

i had a UPS package say it was sitting in the sorting facility for 4 days, and it was delivered on the fourth day without indication that it left the warehouse.


----------



## BJBJ

*just ordered*

Well, I'm terribly new, but I just this week ordered from BB-mostly cuz I really liked their website. I ordered from a few different stores. I figure I'll keep it posted and relate how it goes. So far, I have gotten all my emails and confirmations, and my fedex and ups are really good-very rarely see things sitting around in a warehouse. So we'll see!!!

As for the (kinda old) posts about the freebies being bribes-I think maybe you're being cynical. As far as marketing goes, this is one of the BEST things a company can do. Nowadays so few companies are willing to do the niceties that we have started seeing return policies and proper packaging as customer service. It's not really. Freebies, is. It's as much a bribe as coupons in the sunday paper.....

I used to work at a spa where we would get all these extras, and we would give them out to clients. They would alwasy say things like, "you know-this doens't mean I'm gonna buy it" and when we would explain we were just being nice (which we were) noone ever believed us. So sad.


----------



## rubyslippers

I love BB and think they have quality products (plus I love that free sample and do not look at it as a bribe, just a "thank you").  My only complaint is it takes so long for my package to arrive at my doorstep.  I do not hold BB responsible because if I track the package, it is in transit.  I surmise the problem is UPS in the Portland area.


----------



## BJBJ

Well, I must say-I have ordered quite a few things from different companies-and I really, really like Brambleberry. Their stuff has come fast and no issues at all-even in super heat.


----------

